# so langsam gehen ihnen die Ideen aus!?



## Farstar (3. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suchte mal wieder in Amazon nach neuen Horror Filmen, aber das Angebot wird immer mehr und mehr _uninteressanter!?
_Das einzigste was ich so fand war The Crazies und das fand ich echt traurig.
Die letzten Filme die ich Anfang dieses Jahr kaufte waren Paranormal Activity 1+2 und Miorros und seit dem finde ich nichts mehr so tolles!?
Hmm, vielleicht The Rite noch oder Predators, obwohl ich die Schauspielerbsetzung bei Predators eher bedenklich fand 

Ebenso im Action Bereich fand ich auch nichts so anspruchsvolles!?
Seit der Bourne Trilogie (2007), was für mich persönlich der beste Dreiteiler war und noch immer ist, gibt es kein würdiger Konkurrent, oder?
Jedoch fand ich Der Plan von dem selben Schauspieler ebenfalls sehr gut gemacht!

Ich bin ein Fan der Horror, SciFi und der Action Ecke, aber irgendwie tut sich da nichts, trotz neuer Filme!?
Ich habe das Gefühl das diese neuen Filme sich zu sehr nach B-Movie ansehen, oder in der Richtung geht trotz vorhandenem Budget!

Was könntet ihr mir denn noch so empfehlen?
Also, was ich überaus gerne sehe ist, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, Horror, SciFi und Action!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2011)

Empfehlen solange du sie noch nicht gesehen hast ist im Actionbereich auf jedenfall

The International 

Zu den Horrorfilmen kommt es halt sehr stark auf den eigenen Geschmack an aber meine Lieblinge sind halt 



Makalvian schrieb:


> - Silent Hill / Horror
> - Slither / Horror
> - Severance / Horror-Komödie
> - Green Zone / Action
> ...



Das sind nen paar Sparten durch gemischt, von Scifi bis zu B-Splatter ...... Am besten schaust du dir bei denen einfach mal die Trailer an und entscheidest dann.

Bei den meisten Filmen die ich kaufe entscheide ich mich für neue meistens anhand der anderen Trailer auf den Dvds.

Aber die Tendenz das im Moment eigentlich nur noch die billigsten Horrorfilme rauskommen, liegt denke ich an meheren Punkten

- die allgemeine Akzeptanz zu Filmen wie Saw, Hostel etc... jeder versucht auf diesen Zug aufzuspringen
- Massentaugliches seit Jahren abgedorschenes Mörder jagt Tennie-Gruppe
- relativ viele Rechte werden wohl billig weiter verkauft wodurch dann Titel wie Quarantine 2 etc entstehen

Aber einen relativ guten Überblick über die Horrorszene, hat mir eigentlich immer das Virus-Magazine von Raptor gegeben.
In dem handelt es sich zwar um Horror in allem Formen also Bücher,Filme,Musik und bekannte Personen im Interview, aber es ist dennoch immer ein großer Abschnitt über die Filmkritiken drin und es war einfach immer zu köstlich die Kassiererin zu sehen wenn sie den Preis 6,66 Euro aufsagt.

Edit: 

Ansonsten es gibt keinen besseren Horror als Nosferatu von 1922 Stummfilm und Schwarz-Weiß. Ich häng den Youtube Link mal unten an, bei dem Alter verstößt man damit wenigstens auch gegen keine Urheberrechte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcyzubFvBsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht auf welche Art von Action du genau stehst, aber wenn du einen Film willst der nicht all zu viel auf eine total geschlossene und leicht verständliche Story setzt, dann schau dir mal Sucker Punch an. Mir persönlich hat der Film sehr gefallen (Nein, nicht wegen dem Tittenbonus), da ich die Story klasse fand, und den Film auch einfach sehr gut gemacht, im Sinne von Effekte, etc.

Manche sagen das der Film ja gar keine Story hätte und total sinnlos wäre, da muss ich zugeben das es teilweise schon stimmt, da es ein bisschen zusammengekleistert wirkt, mich hats aber nicht gestört, ich fand die angeblich nicht vorhandene Story klasse.

Vom Horror-Segment würde ich dir auf jeden Fall Silent Hill empfehlen.


----------



## win3ermute (4. September 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> ich suchte mal wieder in Amazon nach neuen Horror Filmen, aber das Angebot wird immer mehr und mehr _uninteressanter!?_



Was erwartest Du, wenn die amerikanische Filmindustrie gerade in diesem Bereich kaum was anderes als Remakes und Fortsetzungen dreht? "Mirrors" ist übrigens ebenfalls ein Remake eines weit besseren koreanischen Filmes; von "Paranormal Activity" halte ich gar nichts.

Auch früher waren die Perlen im Horrorbereich nicht gerade dicht gesät. Zwei herausragende Filme sind im Jahre 2000 entstanden ("Kairo" und "Session 9"); danach kam nicht mehr so viel bemerkenswertes. Wenn, dann muß man sich eh abseits Hollywoods umsehen: Aus Korea kam "I saw the devil"; aus dem amerikanischen Indie-Bereich das apokalyptische Road-Movie "Stake Land". Sehr hübsch auch die "Blair Witch"-Variation "Troll Hunter" aus Norwegen. Und demnächst kommt Kevin Smiths sehr grimmiger "Red State".



> Ebenso im Action Bereich fand ich auch nichts so anspruchsvolles!?



Auch hier lohnt wieder der Blick abseits von Hollywood: Der koreanische "The Man from Nowhere" zeigt den Amis mehr als nur eine Harke. 



> Ich bin ein Fan der Horror, SciFi und der Action Ecke, aber irgendwie tut sich da nichts, trotz neuer Filme!?



Eventuell mal die Klassiker durchgehen, wo sich wahrscheinlich viel befindet, was Du noch nicht gesehen hast. Z. B. die Argentos und das sonstige italienische Giallo-Genre; moderne Klassiker wie der niederländische "Spurlos" oder - falls nicht bekannt - die frühen Action-Meisterwerke John Woos. Der recht rührige Johnny To knallt in Hongkong auch hin und wieder Streifen der unterschiedlichsten Genres heraus, die so ziemlich allesamt sehenswert sind.


----------



## TheGui (11. September 2011)

nicht sicher ob das nach deinem Geschmack ist, aber einer der wenigen Filme der letzten Jahre der so gut war wie man es vom Trailer erhofft hat!
-Kein auf Horror gemachter Kinderfilm, Menschen sterben blutig und brutal und und ne kleine "moralische Erkenntnis" gibts auch-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tI7BEuYIaOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Echt n guter Film. Allerdings schon bisschen trashig, was Story und Charaktere angeht. Aber echt cool.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja, bei Amazon nach guten Horrorfilmen zu suchen ist so, als wenn du bei OTTO nach nem super tollen PC guckst.
Gehe lieber, vorausgesetzt du bist volljährig, auf geeignetere Seiten, wo du u.a. auch viele Originalfassungen (uncut) ausländischer Filme bekommst.


----------



## Lae-Booty (25. Oktober 2011)

Actionmäßig kommt es bestimmt auf den geschmack an. Ich finde zB Transporter 1-3 zwar unlogisch aber episch, Crank 1-2 trifft das gleiche zu. Ich mag sowas halt. Kommt auf den persönlichen Geschmack an, und das variiert ganz stark.

Dennoch, die eher unbekannten sind meist recht amüsant.

MfG


----------



## Gandolfini (16. November 2011)

Ist zwar eine Serie ; Firefly ist zu empfehlen. ( Science Fiction, Western ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertungen :

IMDb :

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0303461/ 

Ratings: *9.4*/10 from 54,466 users 


Metacritic :

http://www.metacriti...irefly/season-1

9.7/10 User Score based on 58 Ratings

Amazon.com :

http://www.amazon.co...&pf_rd_i=507846

5/5 Sterne durch 3.440 Kunden.


Ansonsten gute Horrorfilme findest du in der Liste hier..kennst bestimmt nicht alles sind nämlich 1,622 Titel :

edit: mist link will nich gehn... jedenfalls bei imdb 

*Highest Rated Horror Feature Films With At Least 1,000 Votes*
suchn.

Ich denke du und andere die hier rumgeistern finden was sie suchen.

Viel Spass damit!


MfG


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Pandorum
Black Sheep
District 9


----------

